# Phaez Corona/UBS



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi folks! I'm looking to downgrade my amp in terms of wattage. I have a Fender Hot Rod Deville that I like but 60w is way more than I need. I have been looking into Phaez amps and they sound pretty wonderful. Most people I have heard of tend to get a Daisycutter or a Sibly. Has anyone on here ever played a Corona? The website says BF Fender tones which is right up my alley. What are your impressions?

Also, can I assume that the UBS is his take on the Bogner Uberschall? I know he does heads that combine amps (Daisycutter/Corona seems popular) and a Corona/UBS sounds too good to be true.

Thanks in advance for the bountiful advice!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have played one of the Corona amps. The one that I tried was in his show room when he had one. It was just wonderful.

I would like to have a low watt version of every amp that Randy is capable of producing. Randy is a gifted builder.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I've owned a 25w Phaez Corona for a few years now and I absolutely I love the amp.

It does clean to crunch, takes pedals well, is touch responsive. It's a strong 25w and attenuate it with a half power Phaez Brick attenuator to keep volume in check.

I use the head to drive a single or dual 112 cabs with Celestion V30's. I tried Creambacks and Celestion Golds, but much prefer the pairing with the V30's.

I'll own another some day, though at about half the power output.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah I was definitely thinking lower wattage. 25 would be the top end for me. I have an old Doyle cube 1×12 with an EV in it (12L I think) so that would sound a bit different. Hopefully good? I've only ever used it as an extension cab for by Hot Rod DeVille (adding even MORE bass response) or as the cab for my beat up Bogen Challenger. It made the Bogen pallatable so I have faith in it as a cab 

The GAS is growing...


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a Corona/Jubenville Duophonic from Phaez. Kinda like my dream Amp so to speak. All of what Dradlin said about the Corona. Very versatile amp. I too have the 25 watt version but I added a half power switch. Where the Corona leaves off the Jubenville takes over for more Gain. Nothing but all good to say about Randy Faye and Phaez Amps.


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm no blackface aficionado, but I thought the Corona did a good job with those types of tones. I actually built the first 8W Corona (as a joint V2/Phaez 'Lotto Amp'), and it sounded great. However, if you can handle the volume, I'd get a push-pull output section to really nail it. Perhaps add a PPIMV to control the volume.

I dunno about the UBS - never heard of that one. It must be new.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

UBS is new. Randy has built one rack mounted Duophonic with the Corona and the UBS. Only 7w though. If I had a rack case and it was a little louder I'd probably jump on it. I e-mailed Randy on Saturday and am waiting to hear back. I imagine he's pretty busy though so I'm not holdong my breath.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Is UBS = uberschall? as in Bogner?

Guess so, I reread your first post. I am not a shredder, so that kind of amp combination would have little appeal to me.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Tone Chaser said:


> Is UBS = uberschall? as in Bogner?
> 
> Guess so, I reread your first post. I am not a shredder, so that kind of amp combination would have little appeal to me.


I'm not a shredder either but I love Alice in Chains and Tool. Jerry Cantrell and Adam Jones were prominent users at various points in their career. If I could play my bop favourites on channel 1 and spit metal riffs out on channel 2 then I would be a happy bunny! Sadly, no reply from Randy as of yet...


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

jimmythegeek said:


> Sadly, no reply from Randy as of yet...


Be Patient, Randy is very busy & his amps are worth the wait .


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm sorry to dig up an old thread, just curious if you ended up getting a Corona and how you like it? I had a Corona/Daisycutter combo that was around 25w that I sold and then went through a ton of various amps on my tone hunt and now I have an absolutely magical 50watt Corona. Big beastly iron in it running dual 5881's. I wanted the kind of big full chimey cleans that only large tubes can give. I had randy install a PPIMV on it and between that, the master and the gain there are endless possibilities. The amp alone will get into ac/dc rythym crunch territory along with the glorious cleans and takes pedals like a champ. The cleans have this amazing almost swirl to them when playing a chord that I haven't heard in any other amp before. It just swallows you in to the sound. Add a little reverb and it's absolute heaven!


----------

